# Soil PH Results



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

Just received my soil test back from Waypoint. It appears that my PH didn't register it's so low?! Am I reading this correct?

Currently my lawn is "dirt" only and I will be sodding in the next month. The lawn was is surrounded by trees/woods. With that being said, and the attached results would you recommend adding the said nutrients before the sod is installed? Some topsoil will be brought in prior to sod, I understand that will change the soil makeup some....should I be concerned about that?

Any other thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Current state of "Lawn" :lol:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

No dude, your pH is wicked high. Look at the soil amendments thread and consider throwing a good top soil dressing with sphagnum/humus, etc.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

pH is 8.1 this is high. Don't apply any lime to this soil.

Phosphorus is low and so it potassium. How far out you are from sod? You might be able to go heavier rates.

Check soil remediation guide for products, but you can go 1.5lb/ksqft of Phosphorus now.


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

I apologize I completely glanced over the 8.1, while looking at the lack of bar graph in that section.

My thoughts for the lime is from the recommendation portion at the bottom.

I'm about 30 days out from sod. Should I add phosphorus now, or wait until top soil is spread...right before sod?

The whole yard will be reworked, for a final grade prior to topsoil/sod.

Thanks again


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Not sure if your crew plans to incorporate the new mix into the existing soil any, but that would be the ideal time to add the nutrients (and/or organic matter). Maybe even some elemental sulfur if you want to take a shot at lowering your pH.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do 1.5lb/ksqft of phosphorus now. Do 1lb/ksqft more in a month. The idea is to get the phosphorus into the deeper soil layers.

Corneliani idea of elemental sulfur is a good one too. 5lb/ksqft now.

Lime will increase your soil pH, don't apply any.


----------



## icepickjazz (Apr 8, 2018)

corneliani said:


> Not sure if your crew plans to incorporate the new mix into the existing soil any, but that would be the ideal time to add the nutrients (and/or organic matter). Maybe even some elemental sulfur if you want to take a shot at lowering your pH.


If your budget allows, now is the time to add amendments or organics. You will be much happier in the long run. I had similar situation when built the house and landscaper tried to talk me into adding soil amendments. I didn't understand at the time and now realize it was as a mistake.


----------

